# umleitung einzelne Artikel aus Unterordner



## pegolino (17. November 2011)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe schon hier gesucht und jede Menge gegoogelt, aber ich finde nicht die funktionierende Lösung.
Auf meiner domain: buenosalud.com habe ich in einem Unterordner Artikel die ich weiterleiten möchte auf das Hauptverzeichnis.

Als Beispiel:
dieser Artikel
http://www.buenosalud.com/cat/product_info.php?info=p112_Ostobolan.html
soll weitergeleitet werden nach:
http://www.buenosalud.com/Arthrose/Ostobolan::3.html

Habe etliches versucht, wie gesagt, aber nichts funktioniert.
Für Eure Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.
Grüße Peter

PS: momentan habe ich eine Umleitung die den gesamten Unterordner /cat auf die buenosalud.com/index.php leitet.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. November 2011)

Hallo!

Lass mich raten: Du willst mittels mod_rewrite die URL umschreiben?
Dann bist Du aber im Linux-Forum fehl am Platz.
Solche Fragen gehören nach "Hosting & Webserver".

Ausserdem solltest Du mal Deinen bisherigen Versuch zeigen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## pegolino (18. November 2011)

hallo Dr. Dau,
war mir nicht sicher in welches Forum der Beitrag gehört. Danke für den Hinweis. Kannst Du das Thema verschieben oder soll ich den Beitrag nochmals schreiben ?

Gruß Peter


Hier mal der Code den ich in htaccess habe:
RewriteEngine On 
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} 'info=p2_Botox-Anti-Falten-Creme.html' 
RewriteRule .* http://www.buenosalud.com/Naturkosmetik/Gesichtscreme/Botox-Anti-Falten-Creme::23.html [L,R=301]


----------



## sheel (18. November 2011)

pegolino hat gesagt.:


> war mir nicht sicher in welches Forum der Beitrag gehört. Danke für den Hinweis. Kannst Du das Thema verschieben oder soll ich den Beitrag nochmals schreiben ?


Schau doch mal, wo der Thread drin ist ;-]


----------



## pegolino (18. November 2011)

OK sheel,
danke für die Richtigstellung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## pegolino (22. November 2011)

Schade daß mir hier keiner helfen kann.
Habe schon so viel gegoogelt und viele htaccess Anweisungen versucht, aber nichts gefunden was funktioniert.
Hat jemand nen Tip wo ich mich mit meinem Problem hinwenden kann?
Danke, Peter


----------

